# Sticky  Coin Values



## UncleJoe

Coin values, based on metal composition, is a question that comes up regularly on PS. Here is a page that is updated every weekday and lists the current value of U.S. and Canadian coins based on their silver content and the the current price of silver.

http://www.coinflation.com/silver_coin_values.html


----------



## invision

I use a similar site... http://cointrackers.com/is-my-coin-silver.php very close in regards to pricing, so within pennies, I am happy to see a backup site to the one I have book marked...


----------



## Magus

I had no idea those Eisenhower dollars had ANY silver!o_0
I'm rich!


----------



## partdeux

whoa, that's some serious coin!


----------



## partdeux

Is there any reason at all to keep coins in their cute collectable proof sets? Is 1967 the cut-off year? Do the more recent years have any "metal" value?


----------



## Grimm

I understand that the metal content has value but how would someone cash them in for the current going rate? 

I have no intent of cashing in the coins I have been stashing but wanted to know for future reference.


----------



## partdeux

I just read in another forum about a guy that paid for a new car with (don't remember the exact amount) with like 1,000 silver dollars. The dealer took the coins to a coin dealer, coin dealer cut the dealer a check for $25k. Guy paid tax on a $1,000 sale, dealer made out, guy made out, everybody was happy. Sounds like a great plan


----------



## Immolatus

Grimm said:


> I understand that the metal content has value but how would someone cash them in for the current going rate?
> 
> I have no intent of cashing in the coins I have been stashing but wanted to know for future reference.


Your local coin shop, assuming were talking about pm's and not nickels.



partdeux said:


> I just read in another forum about a guy that paid for a new car with (don't remember the exact amount) with like 1,000 silver dollars. The dealer took the coins to a coin dealer, coin dealer cut the dealer a check for $25k. Guy paid tax on a $1,000 sale, dealer made out, guy made out, everybody was happy. Sounds like a great plan


Saw that too, but the IR$ wont be happy about that when they find out, and I thought I saw that the CA DMV will not stand for a $25k car to be sold for $1500.


----------



## CulexPipiens

In the past I had used the Coinflation site to come up with a "wallet guide" foe calculating value on silver coins. The following should get you within a few cents of actual metal value based on current spot. From there you can decide if the buy/sell transaction is worth following through with.


To do quick off the cuff estimates of silver value, use the following:

Dimes= Spot * .07
Quarters = Spot * .18
Half Dollars (90%) = Spot * .36
Half Dollars (40%) = Spot * .147
Dollars (90%) = Spot * .773
Dollars (40%) = Spot * .316


----------



## bkt

partdeux said:


> I just read in another forum about a guy that paid for a new car with (don't remember the exact amount) with like 1,000 silver dollars. The dealer took the coins to a coin dealer, coin dealer cut the dealer a check for $25k. Guy paid tax on a $1,000 sale, dealer made out, guy made out, everybody was happy. Sounds like a great plan


Neat idea, but this kind of thing has a way of backfiring. Ask Bobby Kahre how the IRS feels about this kind of thing. He was paying some of his employees (those who wanted to participate) in U.S. sovereign gold coins from the U.S. mint - which would be a crime to counterfeit, mind you. These had $50, $20, $10 and $5 denominations but were worth far, far more in gold content.

Evidently, the IRS gets a mite perturbed when you pay someone $70 per pay period yet they're still doing pretty well.

But this does call into question the value of sovereign coins. If the denomination marked is meaningless - and the mint knows it's meaningless - then is it a sovereign coin at all, since that marking is one of three characteristics used to define a sovereign coin? If not, is it OK to make knock-off coins of the same metal value? Not if you're Bernard von Nothaus (google him if you're unfamiliar with his ordeals). If it is, then can't you legally spend the coin at face value?

It seems the government is having our cake and eating it too.

(And sorry to make this a zombie thread. I gotta read the dates on stuff before replying.)


----------

